# Preggo ghost shrimp



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

My one ghost is now preggo, what should i do


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry to say the fry die of starvation. They eat food like micro organisms rarely available in aquariums but the adults are easy to care for. Ghost shrimp farms usually use ponds of water the shrimp breed and the micro organisms theyeat are there.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Throw a lettuce leaf in a jar and let in the sun, that will create infusoria and drop them in the aquarium to feed them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I do not think that will work.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I do not think that will work.


 
Why do you think it won't work? It's certainly worth a try if you've got nothing else to feed them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Romad said:


> Why do you think it won't work? It's certainly worth a try if you've got nothing else to feed them.


It is worth a try I am just convinced if it was that easy then many people would do that same with the places that make them. It might not grow the right mix the micro organisms might be too small.


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

I dont care, might make nice betta snacks


----------



## meiperfectneina19 (Aug 15, 2012)

Well I don't know if you have seen this or not (probably have since is the first thing that appears when googling breeding Ghost Shrimp) but hope it helps: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/inv...ding-ghost-shrimp-palaeomonetes-patulous.html


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Well. I DO think infusoria would work.. I just don't think many people have the confidence to try it.. I use ti raise ghost shrimp.. Not really, lol.. I had multiple ghost shrimp in a HEAVILY planted 5 gallon with one betta.. They bred and had many babies.. I think why the fish actually survived is because I fed crushed up flakes and because of the naturally produced infusoria. I saw the Ghosties eating the Betta Flakes


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Any tank with live plants will contain infusoria.. For all you non-believers, here is a video taken by member Beckyfish97 a while back, hope the link still works..
http://youtu.be/tQcWJsHSX08


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It would take a lot to feed them plus the fry might be smaller. It is worth a try.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I dont think it would be a lot of work considering I did nothing for mine


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I said might.


----------



## Frazzle (Apr 10, 2012)

haha who cares! free betta snacks! BlackBeard HATES shrimp!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Frazzle said:


> haha who cares! free betta snacks! BlackBeard HATES shrimp!


Good point high protein snacks.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm wondering on the merits of crushed algae wafers. I'm currently watching my own shrimplets (red cherry).


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

idk if it were just mine and the fact that they had recently gone into the tank, but my ghost shrimp totally ignored the algae wafer I dropped in for them. 

I'm not sure though, maybe the babies will accept it?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

my ghost shrimp scarfed algae wafer.. and betta pellets... and blood worms and brine shrimp. If they could eat it they did.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Do you have ghost shrimp with your cherries Silver?


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

nope, no ghost shrimp anymore, just cherries


----------

